# Best music documentaries on Netflix



## gHeadphone

So I've just discovered the magic of Netflix this weekend and i'm really enjoying some box-sets.

I did a search last night and couldn't find any good music documentaries. Anybody have any recommendations :tiphat:


----------



## Gordontrek

If it's instant streaming you're talking about, Netflix unfortunately is extremely chinsy in their selection of any films. Aside from the occasional halfway decent film, all Netflix has is cheap independent horror movies with mediocre actors and run of the mill special effects. 
There was a documentary on there earlier called "Orchestra of Exiles" about an orchestra that was formed during World War II in Israel, and was made up of musicians who fled Europe in the wake of the Nazis. Fascinating story, and if I'm not mistaken, that orchestra became the modern-day Israel Philharmonic. But alas, I believe Netflix has removed it from instant streaming to make room for the next indie box office flop.
If you subscribe to the DVD serivice though, that's a different story. I highly recommend "Orchestra of Exiles."


----------



## Manxfeeder

I hope somebody has found some. I still go have to go to YouTube for the music documentaries.


----------



## bharbeke

At one point, they had This Is It featuring Michael Jackson on the streaming service. You might check if that is still there.


----------

